# List of Monkey Breeders



## murrays (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there,

Alot of you maybe looking for a legitimate Monkey Breeders. Avoid being scammed.

Heres a list of Monkey Breeders.....

Monkey - Breeders


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As if! For one, its an American site, so you can expect unweaned infant monkeys, nappies, clothes, prams etc etc. For two, it sounds just like a money-making racket, with the buying of the guide on how to buy a pet monkey. No thanks!


----------

